# Moultrie Customer Service



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey guys, I bought a Moultrie 5.0 in the beginning of July and am having problems with it. When its working, its great, but having some issues now. The battery life said 120 days which you can expect to probably be 90, but I have had to replace the batteries a third time already. The last time I went to check it, it was dead. I put in new batteries and it wouldnt even turn on. Bad apple?? Another this is when I did get it working, only the bottom half of the two lines of writing was visible and the top half of both lines was cut off. Anyone experience this? I take great care of my equipment so it wasnt from being careless. The reason i'm sharing this is I was wondering if anyone has had problems like this or if anyone has dealt with Moultrie customer service before? I have to wait til Friday to call because I am at college and dont have the camera here. Thanks!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

It's not the "Cabelas Exclusive Outfitter" 5.0 camera is it????? If it is, take it to Cabelas, they'll exchange it.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

its this one:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

these problems shouldnt be happening 2 months into a $220 camera.. :eyeroll:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Lucky for you that is a Moultrie brand Cabela's Exclusive camera. They should exchange it for you with no problems. I had an isssue with their non IR camera after a year, they let me exchange it.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Well the closest Cabelas to me is about 3 hours away. Can I call their customer service and ship it back to them or be easier to just wait til I get to the store?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Give them a call and see what your options are. Make sure to let them know its a Cabela's Moultrie camera, otherwise they may pawn you off to Moultrie.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Okay sounds good, thank you for your help!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

greatwhitehunter3 I have the very same problem with the very same camera, and I purchased it at Cabela's also. My problem is I think it's two years old now. I think the warranty is only one year right?

The Camera didn't eat batteries as bad as yours, but the screen is no longer readable. If you know the camera well enough you can guess at it, but I can not program it for video, or multiple pics etc.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have the 4.0 version of this camera. The battery life has been great.

But what I had problems with is that the photos were in black and white (IR) when they should have been in color. But that just seemed to happen when the battery was low. I will find out this weekend when I swap out the new card since the battery change 3 weeks ago.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Plainsman- You are correct. I believe I read that the warranty is one year. I am going to call Cabelas tomorrow and see what they can do for me. The pictures I have been gettin are great but this is a problem that is hard to deal with. I bet out of 200 pictures I would get maybe 15 that didnt have animals in them. Its just tough, like you said, setting anything when you can't read it, or have to spend $20 on batteries every month.


----------

